# 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?



## Romsdalangler (27. März 2013)

Hallo Boardies,

ich benötige mal eure Erfahrungen bezüglich einer Batterie für einen Elektro-Außenborder 55lbs

welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Folgende Anforderungen stelle ich an die Batterie;

-keine Gel Batterie
-wartungsfrei, auslaufsicher (auch wenn diese einmal umkippt)
-12 V um die 100 AH dürfen es sein

-Preis bis 200,- € ist o.k.

bin dankbar für eure Tipps.


----------



## wackelschwanz (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Hallo,#h

die ist ganz Gut !#6

http://www.marine-sales.de/1243-Aus...389-Professional-DC-AGM-Batterie-LAD-115.html

Gruß

W.


----------



## wackelschwanz (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Hallo,#h

oder diese
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...nationsbatterie-Schlageter-Edition--1566.html

...100Ah unter 200 Euro ist aber schwer !#c

Gruß

W.


----------



## Pudel (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Da hast du dich vertan die 65Ah kostet die 179€uronen

Die 100 Ah liegt bei 239€! #h


----------



## Blauzahn (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Servus,

suche mal in deiner Umgebung nach Firmen, welche USV-Anlagen in z.B. Krankenhäusern warten.
Dort werden alle drei Jahre die Batterien ausgetauscht - ist Vorschrift -
Die Anlagen sind seit ca. 10 Jahren alle mit Gel- oder Vlies-Batterien ausgerüstet und die haben beim Wechsel meißt noch ~80% ihrer Kapazität.
Dies reicht völlig für den Betrieb eines E-Motors aus und nebenbei kosten die Dinger nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was man für Neue auf den Tisch legen muß...

Grüße


----------



## wackelschwanz (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



Pudel schrieb:


> Da hast du dich vertan die 65Ah kostet die 179€uronen
> 
> Die 100 Ah liegt bei 239€! #h


 
Ich habe mich nicht vertan, das sieht man doch das man es Auswählen muß |bigeyes

Gruß

W.


----------



## Grazy (27. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



Romsdalangler schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> i
> 
> ...



Warum soll es keine Gelbatterie sein?


----------



## ulf (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Hallo

Wenn es keine Gel-Batterie sein soll, dann kann ich die Banner Energy Bull empfehlen. Die habe ich schon seit Jahren als Zweit-Batterie im Wohnmobil und kann da bisher nicht klagen. Die wird von Banner auch für den Boots-Betrieb beworben.
http://www.bannerbatterien.com/banner/files/folderenergybull_d.pdf
Die Deckel sind abgedichtet und die Zentralentgasung findet über ein Labyrint-System statt, sodaß da auch nicht so leicht etwas ausläuft.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Angler9999 (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn es keine Gel-Batterie sein soll, dann kann ich die Banner Energy Bull empfehlen. Die habe ich schon seit Jahren als Zweit-Batterie im Wohnmobil und kann da bisher nicht klagen. Die wird von Banner auch für den Boots-Betrieb beworben.
> http://www.bannerbatterien.com/banner/files/folderenergybull_d.pdf
> ...




Die werben für die Benutzung als Starterbatterie. NICHT für den Dauerbetrieb eines E-Motors!

Macht hier keine Expirimente, das haben andere vor Euch schon gemacht und dies bereut!

Wer einen E-Motor betreiben will, muss eine dafür geeignete Batterie benutzen.

Eine kostet hier >100A ü 200€

Die gute alternative sind Gelakkus aus USV s. Wesentlich preiswerter, weil gebraucht. Gerechnet auf 100 A sind sie etwas schwerer und man muss mehrere aneinander koppeln.

Warum, wie und xyz.....
Das ist hier im AB bereits x mal diskutiert und gut beschrieben.


----------



## Eckhaard (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Moin!

Ich hab den hier:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/AGM-Akku-100AH

100Ah - 199€.

Gruß, David


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

Da ich fast sechs Jahre beruflich mit Altbatterien zu tun hatte hier mal ein paar kleine Tipp`s...

Eine gebrauchte Batterie von einem *zertifizierten Entsorgungsfachbetrieb* zu kaufen ist zumindest für den Betrieb, nicht zulässig da es sich dabei um *nachweispflichtigen Abfall* handelt.

Wenn sowas gemacht wird, geschiet das _unter der Hand_ und vorbei an allen gültigen Gesetzen.
Außerdem hat dieser Austausch einen Grund - die Batterien sind einfach überlagert. Ja, selbst Batterien haben ein "MHD"...

Ich habe früher solchen Batterien Tonnenweise (Nagelneu, noch ohne Säure und in OVP) bei Lagerhäusern abgeholt und sie in Bleiwerke gefahren wo diese _recycelt_ wurden.
Wenn man eine solche Batterie bekommt (was ja durchaus möglich ist) kann die u.U. noch Monate oder sogar Jahre halten - sie kann euch aber auch direkt um die Ohren fliegen.
Und das meine ich wörtlich!! Und die Heilkosten die aus den Verletzungen von Säure, Plastiksplittern und Blei entstehen wird die Krankenkasse bestimmt nicht übernehmen. 
Batterien mit Säure sind Gefahrgut der Klasse 8 (ätzend), die Bleiplatten sind Klasse 6 (giftig) - zieht euch das mal zur gemüte, vllt. gehen dann ein paar Leute mal sorgsamer mit Batterien um... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefahrgutklasse

Da in den Bootsforen immer wieder die Sicherheit hochgehalten wird, hier aber zum Kauf einer solchen ausrangierten Batterie geraten wird, verstehe ich absolut nicht.

Und zu den "Markenbatterien": da ist es so wie mit Angelgerät aus China... Es gibt mehrere Bleihütten (Braubach, Freiberg, Krautscheid nur um ein paar zu nennen) die das Blei für die ganzen "Marken" herstellen...
Man kann ohne Probleme auch ein "no Name" - Produkt kaufen - es ist oftmals der gleiche "Inhalt".

http://www.berzelius.de

Die Transportunternehmen die diese Batterien zu den Bleihütten transportieren sind speziellen Genehmigungsverfahren unterworfen.

http://www.batterieentsorgung.eu

Ja, ich weiß, eine ganze Menge Off Topic... Aber  vllt. merkt ihr mal wie Leichtfertig viele von uns mit Sachen es täglichen Lebens umgehen die, wenn man etwas mehr "Wissen" hat, in Wirklichkeit gefährlich sind.
*Wenn ihr mit Batterien hantiert, zieht euch eine Schutzbrille an* - egal ob die Kumpels lachen - eure Augen werden es euch danken wenn euch das Teil aus der Hand fällt!

Mein Rat an den TE: hol dir eine neue Gel-Batterie, die Mehrausgabe lohnt sich aus gesundheitlichen und Naturschutzgründen.


----------



## ulf (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die werben für die Benutzung als Starterbatterie. NICHT für den Dauerbetrieb eines E-Motors!



Hallo

Hast Du auch nur ein Wort der verlinkten Dokuments gelesen ? Anscheinen nicht, sonst würdes Du nicht so einen Blödsinn absondern #q.
Die Energy Bull ist eine zyklenfeste Verbraucher-Batterie und *keine Starter-Batterie*.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Angler9999 (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Anscheinen nicht, sonst würdes Du nicht so einen Blödsinn absondern #q.
> [/B].
> ...



Man oh man Ulf,

du bist aber freundlich. Bist du immer so, dann geh zum Arzt!

Das ganze kann man auch freundlicher sagen. Schäm dich!


@Asphalt  Ein sehr guter Hinweis.
Danke


----------



## allegoric (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

@ Asphalt:

Danke für die Hinweise: Aber was ist denn für dich ein empfehlenswertes NoName Produkt? Bisher kosten hier alle schweineviel Geld.


----------



## ulf (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Man oh man Ulf,
> 
> du bist aber freundlich. Bist du immer so, dann geh zum Arzt!
> 
> ...



Hallo

Dann ließ doch bitte erst mal den Beitrag, bevor du die Behauptung aufstellst, daß der unrichtig ist.  |wavey:

Besser ??

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2013)

*AW: 12V Batterie gesucht-nur welche?*

@allegoric: schau mal in "der Bucht" nach und/oder suche ganz allgemein in Google nach "AGM" oder Gelbatterien...


----------

